# Strömungswächter Ex-Bereich



## PeterEF (8 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier bei diversen Anlagen für die Überwachung von Luftströmungen Strömungswächter im Einsatz, die thermisch arbeiten
(z.B. ifm). Leider funktioniert das Prinzip bei den gegebenen Einbaubedingungen nicht immer perfekt.

Wer hat alternative Strömungswächter im Einsatz und kann eine Empfehlung abgeben?

-Rohr DN300 Edelstahl
-Medium Luft/Methan/CO2-Gemisch
-Temperatur -20 .. 40 °C
-Volumenstrom mehrere m^3/min
-Ex-Zone 0 im Rohr, Zone 1 draußen
-benötigt werden nur Aussagen ja/nein und Störung Sensor

Danke!


----------



## Mobi (8 November 2009)

Die arbeiten thermisch? Wenn es kalt wird, strömt die Luft oder wie?


----------



## Ensiferum (8 November 2009)

Ich hab mich mal bei Endress + Hauser umgesehen

Sieh dir doch das mal an. Das könnte doch was sein


----------



## Hermann (8 November 2009)

http://www.ege-elektronik.com/de/produkte/index.php

diese arbeiten allerdings auch thermisch


----------



## PeterEF (8 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Die arbeiten thermisch? Wenn es kalt wird, strömt die Luft oder wie?


 

Umgekehrt - wenns strömt, wirds kalt. Krank gewesen bei Meßtechnik?

Also ifm und EGE war schon im Test, aber wie gesagt nicht perfekt. Eigentlich halte ich was mechanisches (eine Art Anemometer oder einfach das altbekannte Fähnchenim Wind) für besser, scheint aber für Ex nicht mehr üblich zu sein?


----------



## Mobi (8 November 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Umgekehrt - wenns strömt, wirds kalt. Krank gewesen bei Meßtechnik?



Ich hatte mir das so gedacht, es ist kalt, also strömt die Luft.


----------

